# New X2 Mill Z Column Not  Square  To The  X And Y



## natoround (Jun 28, 2015)

So  far this is the  only  "problem" I have  found  on this  machine. It was shipped to  me  by  HF  and  the  crate pretty much self destructed in  transit. The foam  liner seemed to  be  the  difference in arriving  without  major damage. The Z column misalignment is due to the  3 mounting  holes being  noticeably off.  The way covers hide  it but its  still  there. I'm  not  sure it will matter but  it  bothers me looking at the misalignment so I plan  to remove the  column and  file the  outer holes so it  can  pivot a bit to a  better  fit. Am  I correct to assume the  spindle doesn't see  the  error from the column  misalignment? Or is it a bigger issue than my limited machining  knowledge understands?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 28, 2015)

From your description I assume the spindle is parallel the column, in which case truing the column is necessary.  If this is not the case, someone else may offer a suggestion.


----------



## natoround (Jun 28, 2015)

I have  not  checked the  spindle to  the  Z column. I should  do that I suppose. Right now the  base  of the  Z column is about  .125 out  of  square at the  base in relation to  the  X  and Y table. Obviously not a top  of the  line  product so I guess I have  to expect some  misfit here and  there. QC at Seig should not allow that obvious  of a error.


----------



## turnitupper (Jun 29, 2015)

After reading this post I checked my x2 and got a fright, 6mm out!,. Then I noticed the square was not flat on the table but touching the way cover. Removed cover but still have about 1mm lean out at top of column. Spindle is parallel to column as measured with branch from tree [Ironbark tree]. Will fix it one day, maybe, or maybe not.
John


----------



## natoround (Jun 30, 2015)

I removed the  two outer bolts that hold the column to the  base and  loosened the  center bolt. That allowed me to  rotate the  column into square and see how far off the  holes  were. The outer  hole  were off front to  back causing the  misalignment. All  3 were off side to  side which  caused the  column to be  off to  one  side. I remover the  column and unleased a 1/4 carbide  burr in the  required  directions. First test fit and the column is now square to the  X Y base. Still  off to one side. I'll do the same procedure again  to  find the  last bit of interference.  It was a easy fix butI still think  Seig  QC should  have  caught it.


----------

